# USB Stick Locking Security Software?



## firehawk (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have a USB stick with all my private/work data on it and I need some software to lock it down so if I lose it no-one can access it.

TrueCrypt is no good as i use the USB stick on different PC's.

Basically when I plug it into a machine it needs to ask for a password before you can view the data on it....

Is there anything out there that can do this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zeepkist (Nov 20, 2013)

you have a few options:

1. Manually Save Files With a Password

2. Create An Encrypted & Password Protected Partition

3. Lock Your Flash Drive

read more here


best one is to use an Encrypted Flash Drive



a simple google search would always be a good idea: how to put a password on my usb stick

have fun.


----------



## firehawk (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, I have tried google but found nothing good, probably have to buy an encrypted FD


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2013)

I just put anything I want private in an encrypted Zip file using 7-zip.

That way, even if you use a computer without 7-zip, Windows can still open the file, but it will ask you for a password before it lets you read any of the files.  Plus this lets me keep things unencrypted like malware cleaning tools and stuff that doesn't need to be encrypted.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 22, 2013)

If the PCs you are using the USB stick are all Windows based, I would look at using Bitlocker (built into Windows). The encrypted USB stick can be read on all modern Windows PCs as long as you have your password. 

I was just playing with it last week and it looks like it would do a decent job at keeping the average joe out of your data should a drive be lost.


----------



## SaiZo (Nov 25, 2013)

How about "Folder lock"?
http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2013)

firehawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a USB stick with all my private/work data on it and I need some software to lock it down so if I lose it no-one can access it.
> 
> ...


 
Truecrypt software can be installed to the memory stick, then you run it from the memory stick and mount the encrypted file from the memory stick. We set up senior management with encrypted memory sticks with truecrypt for continuity plans in case the place burns down. TrueCrypt can do what youre asking, if you simply install/copy truecrypt to the device.


----------

